# Flash Player won't install



## BobaFettucini (Nov 18, 2009)

I am trying to install the new Flash Player, but when I click on the icon it gives me, it just opens Microsoft Word and nothing else happens. I have deleted the old version of Flash already. Someone please help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Flash player isn't a stand alone program, it's a browser plugin. Are you installing it from Adobe's flash site?


----------



## BobaFettucini (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, I am downloading it directly from the Adobe website. It seems to download fully and it gives me an icon, but when I click on it it just opens word.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is the name of the file that it downloads?


----------



## BobaFettucini (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay, when I download it it gives me a file that says "Install Flash Player 10 UB." When I open that, it has a red box icon called "Adobe Flash Player.pkg." When I click on that, it opens Word but doesn't display anything.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Right click on it and then look what is listed under the open with item.


----------



## BobaFettucini (Nov 18, 2009)

It simply says Microsoft Word, even as the default. Should I open it with something else?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like Word has messed things up. RIght click on the .pkg file and select "Get Info". Towards the bottom of the box will be "Open With:", click on the pull down menu in that section and select "Other...". Now navigate to "MacHD:System:Library:CoreServices" and select the app named "Installer", then click OK. Now click the "Change All..." button under the pull down menu, and close the "Get Info" box. Now when you double click on the .pkg file, it should run the installer.


----------

